

Shape Sensation from Triumph & Felder Felder at London Fashion Week - pridegoforth
http://www.topstylista.com/fashion/comments/shape-sensation-from-triumph-felder-felder-at-london-fashion-week/2011-02-25/
Triumph is also the first ever lingerie brand to hold a catwalk show at this prestigious event in the fashion calendar and was definitely one of my highlights of London Fashion Week.  The brand has been combining innovative fabric technology with contemporary fashion styling for years to create new levels of everyday shapewear sophistication that women adore!
======
bealsbatson
Sharp signature styles, which has earned Felder Felder its celebrity cult
following, were shown in shades of back, grey, nude and pink whilst big bouncy
hair and beautiful jewellery and shoes accompanied the lingerie.That All very
nice

